# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AGA 6th Annual Int'l Aquascaping Contest



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

The Aquatic Gardener's Association Sixth

*Annual International Aquascaping Contest*

is opening in just FOUR days (today is May 27)! The webpage for 2005 entries well be ready June 1.

So, get some fresh alkalines for the camera, clean the glass front, back and sides, remove the filter tubes and burping clam, and start snapping the shutter.

Not ready for picture taking yet? There's still plenty of time for planning, planting, pruning, dosing, doctoring, hosing and posing before the closing date for entries -- rumor has it that the closing date will be sometime date in early September.

Have plants, have fun,
Scott H


----------



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

Btw, you can view all the prior years' entries here:

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Man, has it really been six years! Time sure flies...

Thanks Scott


----------



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

*We proudly announce the June 1st, 2005 opening of The Sixth Aquatic Gardeners Association Annual Aquascaping Contest.*
Intended for all aquatic gardeners, we welcome the casual aquarist and the dedicated artist, the novice and the veteran. Winners have included both experts and novices!
It's a great way to experience a variety of designs and techniques and share the pleasures of aquatic gardening. 
You have worked so hard on your aquatic gardens; why not share them with other aquatic gardeners and artists from around the world? 
And it is easier than ever to enter; this year it can all be done on-line!
Start sprucing up the tanks and get your entries in before the September 15, 2005, closing date.
As of June 1, you can find all the info (General facts, Registration, FAQs, Guidelines, Press Kits & Logos) all by going to this site:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org
Good luck to all of you,

Have plants, have friends, have fun,
Scott H.


----------



## shieber (Jan 23, 2004)

Some folks have been asking if they have to provide all the materials for an entry all at once. The answer is, once you have registered for the contest, you can come back and add to material, edit descriptions, re-upload pics, a so on.

Good luck,
Scott H.


----------

